

 NSA Analysts Intentionally Abused Spying Powers Multiple Times - discostrings
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-23/nsa-analysts-intentionally-abused-spying-powers-multiple-times.html

======
hvs
_The actions, said a second U.S. official briefed on them, were the work of
overzealous NSA employees or contractors eager to prevent any encore to the
September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks._

Horseshit. This "they were just doing their jobs _too_ well" line is just
another way to sweep all of this under the rug.

~~~
malandrew
It also fails to explain parallel construction. Every time the NSA tries to
defend itself with these ridiculous claims made to earn PR brownie points, you
can point at parallel construction to show that they are full of it.

------
ccarter84
Like the Manning/WikiLeak revelations, I kinda wonder at what point will the
mainstream just get bored, move on, and essentially stop acknowledging the
shock power of these revelations at some point...

